# Gloster Gladiator vs. Fiat Cr. 42 Falco



## Supermarine-SpitfireMkXIV (Sep 7, 2018)

I thought these aircraft were evenly matched so I decided to find out which was better.
I think the Gladiator was more agile but the Falco was faster.


----------



## CORSNING (Sep 8, 2018)

S. S. 14,
I believe you need to digress a little. It has come time that you
should slow down and look through the amazingly multitude
of threads that have been posted here. Great stuff by the way.
I have some answers to you questions. I do not intend to post
them twice. Clayton Magnet on 29 August started a three
" Battle of Bi-Planes", and there you may find many answers
to your questions.
, Jeff


----------

